# Christian Domestic Discipline Promotes Spanking Wives



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

"Christian Domestic Discipline Promotes Spanking Wives To Maintain Biblical Marriage'

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...ipline-spanking-jesus-marriage_n_3479646.html

Promoting domestic violence. What will they think of next.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

[ame]http://youtu.be/b4aGYq4bz10[/ame]


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I doubt you're suggesting this is part of mainstream Christianity, as that would be trolling at it's worst.

Got anything on genital mutilation? That seems to be popular and accepted amongst a certain religion.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Ozarks Tom said:


> I doubt you're suggesting this is part of mainstream Christianity, as that would be trolling at it's worst.
> 
> Got anything on genital mutilation? That seems to be popular and accepted amongst a certain religion.


No, I know many, many Christians that would laugh along with me at the thought of this.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

50 shades anyone??......... got to keep it fresh and new:stars: religion makes it more sanctioned?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

okiemom said:


> 50 shades anyone??......... got to keep it fresh and new:stars: religion makes it more sanctioned?


Maybe that what it is. A new way to keep the marriage interesting.


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

painterswife said:


> "Christian Domestic Discipline Promotes Spanking Wives To Maintain Biblical Marriage'
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...ipline-spanking-jesus-marriage_n_3479646.html
> 
> Promoting domestic violence. What will they think of next.


I don't know about that. Dusky enjoys a good spanking every now and then.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Lazaryss said:


> I don't know about that. Dusky enjoys a good spanking every now and then.


They even have women that have blogs about this. I won't post them as they may be considered racy to some.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

OP, am I also culpable for the crimes of Westborough Baptist "Church" because I own a few bibles and have attended churches that say "baptist" over the door in my childhood?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Dusky Beauty said:


> OP, am I also culpable for the crimes of Westborough Baptist "Church" because I own a few bibles and have attended churches that say "baptist" over the door in my childhood?


If you want to be.


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

painterswife said:


> If you want to be.


Seriously? Would you not say that is way over the top?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Lazaryss said:


> Seriously? Would you not say that is way over the top?


I don't get the point you are making. Is the thread over the top? Is my post of the top? Is my humor not coming through because I did not post a smiley face?


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

painterswife said:


> I don't get the point you are making. Is the thread over the top? Is my post of the top? Is my humor not coming through because I did not post a smiley face?


yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Forgive me for I have laughed at the replies...and cannot stop.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Dusky Beauty said:


> OP, am I also culpable for the crimes of Westborough Baptist "Church" because I own a few bibles and have attended churches that say "baptist" over the door in my childhood?


Why would you take it personally? The OP said they weren't saying all Christians do this.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

FYI. I only found out about this article because a young Christian women, was horrified to find out that there are married Christian couples in which the husband spanks the wife when she disobeys. .


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

I find the whole thing disturbing. I can not imagine what sort of woman would want a relationship like that. But I don't understand any of the women who promote extreme submission either.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

I am Christian and do believe my DH is the head of my household however he does treat me with much respect. I think if he read this he would just shake his head and then probably we would both get a good laugh out of it.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> I find the whole thing disturbing. I can not imagine what sort of woman would want a relationship like that. But I don't understand any of the women who promote extreme submission either.


We are taught that men are to _"love their wives, even as Christ loves HIS church."_ If men think wives are better placed beneath them, then they cannot love their wives the way Christ&#8217;s love his church. Marriage is not a 50 &#8211; 50 deal. It is 100 &#8211; 100 percent deal. 

Usually we only hear 
In Ephesians 5:22 - 24, Paul starts on the subject of husbands and wives with this statement, _"Wives, submit yourselves unto your own husbands, as unto the Lord. For the husband is the head of the wife, even as Christ is the head of the church; and he is the saviour of the body. Therefore as the church is subject unto Christ, so let the wives be to their own husbands in everything." _

_This all goes together. _

_So where in the World does the idea that the husband spanking the wife come from? _


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Gay Marriage is Promoting Sin. 
There ,now you can have some real fun.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Personally, I don't care. If there's men out there that think they need to spank their wives, and the wives are in agreement, then it sounds like everyone's happy. Doesn't really matter what anyone else thinks.

I don't understand how some middle eastern men can wear shorts and T-shirts, but their wives are wrapped up from head to toe in all black and it's humid and in the high 80's. That to me seems cruel. But again, doesn't really matter what I think.

Maybe it IS just adding a little spice to their lives, who knows?


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

???? Are they confusing the Koran with the New Testament? How careless. But what can you expect from anti Christians.

The Westboroites are promoting wife beating? News to me.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

CDD is a cult. "Christian Domestic Discipline" is the name of the cult and its objectives, a misappropriated and incorrectly named cult at that, but still just a misguided cult and should NOT be viewed as a reflection of Christianity as whole.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Please remember to keep to the topic and not to the bashing of each other. It would be easy to forget as this is a very touchy, and insulting to many topic.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

I Peter 3:7, teaches that the husband is to honor his wife. She gave up her name to take yours. Honor means that you should show her respect and this involves courtesy, consideration and emotional support. Be sure that as her husband that you do not hold her up to ridicule in public by the cutting remarks that you make. She wears YOUR name and is to viewed as part of your body. She is not perfect and you are aware of this. Do not expect perfection, but as Ephesians 4:32 teaches, "forbear one another". This means to be gentle toward her. 

Paul presents another responsibility of husbands in I Timothy 5:8 - "But if any provide not for his own, especially for those of his own household, he hath denied the faith and is worse than an infidel". Marriage is a financial venture and the husband has a responsibility to finance or support or provide for his family. 

Be active in the area of the discipline and rearing of the children. When the Apostle Paul was giving the qualifications for elders and deacons, he included this statement that is certainly applicable to all men: I Timothy 3:3-5, and he speaks of ruling your own house. Now this discipline should be with love. Many times discipline is administered without love. The Book says in Ephesians 6:4, "Fathers provoke not your children to wrath", and again in Colossians 3:21, "Fathers provoke not your children to anger lest they be discouraged". The husband therefore does not leave all the discipline up to his wife, but shares in the molding and direction of your children.The Christian father should set an example for his family as he earns a living, directs the household with concern for each member, and as he fulfills his role as head of the house. 

Your wife is a part of your body - you are a part of each other. For this reason Paul said, "Love your wife". He didn't say, if you want to. As you love her, you love yourself and are fulfilling the role that the Lord wanted you to have. 

This just shows that discipline of the wife by the husband is not what the Bible teaches at all. It does say they should discipline their children but not in anger. My point is just that if you say you are a Christian and are trying to live by the Bible you should not be buying into this at all. IMO

Those of you that don't believe in the Bible I just want you to know that as a Christian I would not condone something like this whether you are a Christian or not.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

come on people. I have not read anything about this topic but cults are cults for a reason they are nuts. They are very few and far between. do not get in a dither and remember that is why we have police.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

painterswife said:


> FYI. I only found out about this article because a young Christian women, was horrified to find out that there are married Christian couples in which the husband spanks the wife when she disobeys. .


Ah, Ok. Nope, sarcasm does not come across well in black and white. 

All I know is that Huffington post is a completely neutral news source and never has any kind of bias or agenda so I take all of their articles very seriously. 

(Hyperbole helps with sarcastic forum mongering )


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I don't suppose that any of these spanked wives were from Texas, do ya? :shrug:

I tell ya, if I raised a hand to my Christian Baptist wife she'd open a #10 can of Whoop Ass so fast that I would surely end up in the hospital before I even knew what hit me!


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

Try and remember that some folks are into that sort of thing. I try not to judge unless they're scaring the livestock.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

grandma12703 said:


> ........ This just shows that discipline of the wife by the husband is not what the Bible teaches at all. It does say they should discipline their children but not in anger. My point is just that if you say you are a Christian and are trying to live by the Bible you should not be buying into this at all. IMO
> 
> Those of you that don't believe in the Bible I just want you to know that as a Christian I would not condone something like this whether you are a Christian or not.


Grandma, I think you are preaching to the choir here. The people who really need to have all of that biblical information pointed out to them is the members of that mis-named cult. 

And believe me, it is just a hedonistic cult, one based in sexual gratification and titillation. If you were to read some of the voyeuristic blogs written by members of that cult you'd find that couples have contracts drawn up that define what constitute wifely sins that need disciplining. Many of the wives will deliberately commit or confess to sins just to get their husbands to spank them and then they share that experience on their blogs or websites dedicated to the CDD cult. Husbands will write in about the sins their wives committed and go into detail about how they disciplined their wives.

Whether or not all of that can be viewed as right or wrong makes no difference to me. I think what consenting people do as a sexual turn on in their domestic lives is their business but I do not think it is right for them to refer to the cult and their practise as a "Christian" practise based on Christian or biblical principles, because it's not.


----------



## bjba (Feb 18, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> I don't suppose that any of these spanked wives were from Texas, do ya? :shrug:
> 
> I tell ya, if I raised a hand to my Christian Baptist wife she'd open a #10 can of Whoop Ass so fast that I would surely end up in the hospital before I even knew what hit me!


I was reared a Southern Baptist in Texas and the women in the church would have put that hairbrush in a most painful place and some knots on the head for good measure. I am still chuckling about what some of those sweet, demure ladies in the choir would have done at the suggestion of a spanking. :hysterical:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

grandma12703 said:


> We are taught that men are to _"love their wives, even as Christ loves HIS church."_ If men think wives are better placed beneath them, then they cannot love their wives the way Christ&#8217;s love his church. Marriage is not a 50 &#8211; 50 deal. It is 100 &#8211; 100 percent deal.
> 
> Usually we only hear
> In Ephesians 5:22 - 24, *Paul starts* on the subject of husbands and wives with this statement, _"Wives, submit yourselves unto your own husbands, as unto the Lord. For the husband is the head of the wife, even as Christ is the head of the church; and he is the saviour of the body. Therefore as the church is subject unto Christ, so let the wives be to their own husbands in everything." _
> ...


Actually this section starts one verse earlier: "Submit one to another out of reverence to Christ." And goes on after the verse you quoted in much greater detail on how the husband is to treat his wife: 
Husbands, love your wives, as Christ loved the church and gave himself up for her,  that he might sanctify her, having cleansed her by _i_the washing of water with the word,  so that he might present the church to himself in splendor, without spot or wrinkle or any such thing, that she might be holy and without blemish.  *In the same way **husbands should love their wives as their own bodies.* He who loves his wife loves himself.  For no one ever hated his own flesh, but nourishes and cherishes it, just as Christ does the church,  because we are members of his body. &#8220;Therefore a man shall leave his father and mother and hold fast to his wife, and the two shall become one flesh.&#8221;


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Okie women are not too far behind.:hysterical:





Cabin Fever said:


> I don't suppose that any of these spanked wives were from Texas, do ya? :shrug:
> 
> I tell ya, if I raised a hand to my Christian Baptist wife she'd open a #10 can of Whoop Ass so fast that I would surely end up in the hospital before I even knew what hit me!


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Paumon said:


> Grandma, I think you are preaching to the choir here. The people who really need to have all of that biblical information pointed out to them is the members of that mis-named cult.
> 
> And believe me, it is just a hedonistic cult, one based in sexual gratification and titillation. If you were to read some of the voyeuristic blogs written by members of that cult you'd find that couples have contracts drawn up that define what constitute wifely sins that need disciplining. Many of the wives will deliberately commit or confess to sins just to get their husbands to spank them and then they share that experience on their blogs or websites dedicated to the CDD cult. Husbands will write in about the sins their wives committed and go into detail about how they disciplined their wives.
> 
> Whether or not all of that can be viewed as right or wrong makes no difference to me. I think what consenting people do as a sexual turn on in their domestic lives is their business but I do not think it is right for them to refer to the cult and their practise as a "Christian" practise based on Christian or biblical principles, because it's not.


I know this but sometimes I just think it doesn't hurt to re-read the scriptures. I completely agree with you.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Why do images from "Li'l Abner" comic strips (the ones with the frying pan) keep coming into my head?


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Why stop at spanking? Why not get drunk and beat them? I hear that deep down they'll love you for it.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I'm in a New York state of mind... If hubby tried to spank me, he'd be in a state of unconsciousness!


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

This just in. The 50 Shades of Grey series promotes spanking women! *Insert outrage and horror*


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I have been skimming a couple of the blogs. I am thinking this is just an excuse to be a bit kinky. If it is not I am more than amazed that any women would allow a man to hit them for any reason.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I've been laughing at this thread since it got posted!

The thought of DH spanking me is :rotfl:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I never saw the sexual appeal of spanking. Spanking seems silly, but that is just me.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Probably more fun for the spankER then the spankEE. (but then again, maybe not) I'm just not into hurting someone or being hurt, so I don't really get it.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I believe if you dig, this originated on a "parody" site. As far as "parody" means posting tons of articles made up out of garbage as if they're real, then when they're calling on it being false, they point out a tiny disclaimer somewhere saying it's a parody site.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Wolfy-hound said:


> I believe if you dig, this originated on a "parody" site. As far as "parody" means posting tons of articles made up out of garbage as if they're real, then when they're calling on it being false, they point out a tiny disclaimer somewhere saying it's a parody site.


Lots of people living this lifestyle. Blogs of women who believe in this lifestyle. It is real.


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

maybe they like it and that's how they end up with so many kids?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Huff Post is not a joke news site.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

This is not about kinky sex. This is about control and punishment. It is contemptible.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Just because some one says it is a Christian thing, does not make it so.
For it to be a truly Christian idea it must come from scripture. No where does God tell men to hit their wives.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

MJsLady said:


> Just because some one says it is a Christian thing, does not make it so.
> For it to be a truly Christian idea it must come from scripture. No where does God tell men to hit their wives.


Lots of people who are Christian believe different things. No different than any other religion. Each person interprets what the religion and writings of that religion mean. They believe it is a Christian thing so to them it is.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

What they believe is irrelevant. What God says is what counts.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

MJsLady said:


> What they believe is irrelevant. What God says is what counts.


Yes and they believe what God said is different than what you say God said.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

At some point we, just like the Jews before us will face God.
God will say why did you... we will say well i thought, God will say ok but i said...

If he would not brook disobedience form his chosen people before he allowed his son to die for us, he will not be likely to accept it from us for whom his son died.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I would hazard a guess that God would not be concerned with anyone spanking their wife as punishment, especially if the wife has agreed to the lifestyle. Does God have a position on Christians spanking their children? Why would a wife be any different?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MJsLady said:


> At some point we, just like the Jews before us will face God.
> God will say why did you... we will say well i thought, God will say ok but i said...
> 
> If he would not brook disobedience form his chosen people before he allowed his son to die for us, he will not be likely to accept it from us for whom his son died.


According to Matthew 25, Jesus was very clear about that. He said that we would be asked a few specific questions, then we would be judged on those answers.

1) Did you feed the hungry?
2) Did you provide drink for the thirsty?
3) Did you clothe the naked?
4) Did you visit and comfort those who were ill or in prison?

He made a point of saying that turning away a stranger was the same as turning away Jesus in the eyes of God.

_34Then the king will say to those on his right, âCome, you who are blessed by my Father. Inherit the kingdom prepared for you from the foundation of the world. 35 For I was hungry and you gave me food, I was thirsty and you gave me drink, a stranger and you welcomed me, 36 naked and you clothed me, ill and you cared for me, in prison and you visited me.â 37 Then the righteous will answer him and say, âLord, when did we see you hungry and feed you, or thirsty and give you drink? 38 When did we see you a stranger and welcome you, or naked and clothe you? 39 When did we see you ill or in prison, and visit you?â 40 And the king will say to them in reply, âAmen, I say to you, whatever you did for one of these least brothers of mine, you did for me.â 41 Then he will say to those on his left, âDepart from me, you accursed, into the eternal fire prepared for the devil and his angels. 42 For I was hungry and you gave me no food, I was thirsty and you gave me no drink, 43 a stranger and you gave me no welcome, naked and you gave me no clothing, ill and in prison, and you did not care for me.â 44 Then they will answer and say, âLord, when did we see you hungry or thirsty or a stranger or naked or ill or in prison, and not minister to your needs?â 45 He will answer them, âAmen, I say to you, what you did not do for one of these least ones, you did not do for me.â 46 And these will go off to eternal punishment, but the righteous to eternal life.â _

If course there will always be those who offer creative interpretations of scripture.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

The "lifestyle" of a dom/sub relationship is not about a husband believing he has the religious right to spank a wife for disobedience. Don't mesh the BSDM lifestyle with this specific instance.

I really don't care what a husband and wife do in the confines of thier home as long as it's CONSENTING ADULTS. If a husband is beating his wife half the death, and she is afraid to try to leave, that's not "consenting" as she would leave if she saw a safe way to do so. Beating a child half to death also does not apply as that is not a consenting "adult". Anyone of diminished capacity, same.

If they want to spank each other, or tickle each other with chicken feathers, it's their choice. I do object to when a authority starts telling one section of humanity that they have some sort of moral control over another. A man has no right to order a woman around simply because he has a penis. Just because the Bible supports slavery doesn't mean it's right to enforce slavery on modern people.

But if both follow a personal conviction and the husband is in charge and the wife is happy being a servant under his thumb, then whatever makes them happy.

And the parody site I was thinking of stated that Pat Robertson said husbands should spank their wives, not a general religion thing. My mistake.

Although huff.post has put up some "questionable" articles in the past, so I wouldn't exactly call it legit just because it's appeared there.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

Dusky Beauty said:


> OP, am I also culpable for the crimes of Westborough Baptist "Church" because I own a few bibles and have attended churches that say "baptist" over the door in my childhood?


NO I would not think you are responsible for what the Westborough Baptist Church does unless you were a member of that Church. However millions of Americans including many on this site believe all Muslims are a monolithic group and that the actions of one terrorist, who is a Muslim, means all Muslims around the world agree with his actions. 

Not all "Christians" are WestNuts and not all "Muslims" oppress woman, blow up planes or hate Western Ideas. 

As to the Supremacy of one person in a marriage that is a very old outdated idea- both partners need to equal partners each brings strengths and weaknesses to the marriage hopefully they balance out and make a good team.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> Promoting domestic violence. What will they think of next.


Spanking and other forms of discipline such as timeouts, and withholding privileges in order to maintain peace in the household cant be all bad. Else housewives all over the world would not use this strategy when their hubbys step over boundaries.


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]FpVuF0_AJjQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------

